# Real Madrid, 40 milioni per Verratti



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2015)

Come riporta AS, Florentino *Perez* è pronto a investire per assicurare i primi rinforzi al neo-tecnico Rafa *Benitez*. E il primo acquisto, secondo il giornale spagnolo, sarà Marco *Verratti*. Per il centrocampista italiano, in forza al PSG, è pronta un'offerta da *40 milioni*.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Giugno 2015)

Mi domando dove lo metteranno, se panchinaro destro o sinistro


----------



## Smarx10 (2 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta AS, Florentino *Perez* è pronto a investire per assicurare i primi rinforzi al neo-tecnico Rafa *Benitez*. E il primo acquisto, secondo il giornale spagnolo, sarà Marco *Verratti*. Per il centrocampista italiano, in forza al PSG, è pronta un'offerta da *40 milioni*.





BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mi domando dove lo metteranno, se panchinaro destro o sinistro



Quoto. Anche perchè Benitez di solito gioca con solo due centrocampisti centrali, e quindi far giocare Verratti significa panchinare uno tra Kroos e Modric, che in questo momento sono imho i migliori centrocampisti al mondo. Spero per lui che non vada al Real, merita una squadra che lo metta al centro del progetto.


----------



## juventino (2 Giugno 2015)

A meno che non abbiano deciso di mandar via Kroos o Modric mi sembra improbabile.


----------



## hiei87 (2 Giugno 2015)

Verratti Kroos Modric...per carità, fortissimi, ma continuerebbero a passarsi il pallone per 90 minuti. 
Per me tra due registi come Kroos e Modric gli ci vorrebbe un Vidal...uno che sappia fare fase di interdizione e sappia poi inserirsi. Verratti, pur con qualche caratteristica leggermente diversa, sarebbe fondamentalmente un doppione di entrambi...


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Giugno 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Quoto. Anche perchè Benitez di solito gioca con solo due centrocampisti centrali, e quindi far giocare Verratti significa panchinare uno tra Kroos e Modric, che in questo momento sono imho i migliori centrocampisti al mondo. Spero per lui che non vada al Real, merita una squadra che lo metta al centro del progetto.



Kroos dopo i primi 2 mesi ha fatto una stagione orribile


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Giugno 2015)

se fosse vera la storia dei 40 mil offerti per dybala , io non ci penserei su 2 volte e andrei a parigi a prendere verratti , peccato che la storia dei 40 mil era una farsa


----------



## Smarx10 (2 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Kroos dopo i primi 2 mesi ha fatto una stagione orribile



Parliamone dai. E' il miglior centrale al mondo per visione insieme a Pirlo; gioca ogni partita con il 90% se non più di passaggi riusciti, verticalizza con una facilità disarmante e anche a livello di atletismo e di fisico è messo strabene. Io parlerei di stagione spaventosa in positivo, più che in negativo. Insieme a James (e a CR7 ovviamente) è stato il migliore di quest'anno per costanza e rendimento.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Giugno 2015)

Verratti non è inferiore a Modric, e comunque tre grandi giocatori per due posti sono perfetti.


----------



## O Animal (2 Giugno 2015)

Ad una squadra che ha pagato 30 milioni Illarramendi per Verratti chiederei come minimo 80 milioni... Ma tanto il PSG non lo venderebbe comunque...


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2015)

Con Ancelotti in panchina ed un'offerta adeguata Verratti verrebbe di corsa...ma figuriamoci se a Casa dei Marmi possono concepire strategie così sensate.

Ritornando IT: per quella cifra il Real al max prende lo scarpino sx di Marco...inoltre hanno già Modric e Kroos. L'unico motivo per il quale il Real lo tratta è che Florentino voglia fare il solito acquisto mediatico, e comunque dovrebbe sparare cifre over 70 mln.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Giugno 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Parliamone dai. E' il miglior centrale al mondo per visione insieme a Pirlo; gioca ogni partita con il 90% se non più di passaggi riusciti, verticalizza con una facilità disarmante e anche a livello di atletismo e di fisico è messo strabene. Io parlerei di stagione spaventosa in positivo, più che in negativo. Insieme a James (e a CR7 ovviamente) è stato il migliore di quest'anno per costanza e rendimento.


James ?!?!?!?!


----------



## Snake (2 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> James ?!?!?!?!



ma l'hai vista qualche partita del Real?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2015)

Spero di no, si brucerebbe al Real.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma l'hai vista qualche partita del Real?



Ma voi state male


----------



## Snake (2 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma voi state male



18 gol e 18 assist, giocatore del Real ad aver creato più occasioni da gol in tutta la stagione saltando 2 mesi per infortunio, ma certo stiamo male


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2015)

Ma che te lo fai Verrati. E' scarso...
















Noi abbiamo Basellli


----------



## Jaqen (3 Giugno 2015)

con James e Modric fanno una roba spaziale  Isco andrà al City..


----------



## Iblahimovic (3 Giugno 2015)

fanno l' italreal


----------



## Jino (3 Giugno 2015)

Talento che potrebbe giocare in ogni top club europeo. Certo a Madrid hanno Kross e Modric, la concorrenza sarebbe spietata.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Talento che potrebbe giocare in ogni top club europeo. Certo a Madrid hanno Kross e Modric, la concorrenza sarebbe spietata.


Lo vedrei bene nel Barcellona per il post Xavi.


----------



## davoreb (3 Giugno 2015)

Ne vale almeno 60 con i prezzi che ci sono in giro adesso.

Anch'io lo vedo bene nel barca o resta nel PSG dove ormai è un leader tecnico della squadra.


----------



## Torros (4 Giugno 2015)

Psg ride in faccia davanti a offerte del genere.  Poi il giocatore vuole rimanere ed è considerato incedibile. Sopra i 100 forse cominciano a parlarne. 
Il Real è troppo abituato a fare quello che vuole, ma quando ti trovi davanti uno che ha più soldi ed è più potente di te, puoi solo attaccarti.


----------

